# Oak flooring over cement subfloor



## Nick H (Nov 13, 2005)

Well the HO definately wants the floor glued down so glue down it is. I can get the products OK, the stauf range is readily available so, its just a matter of asking you really helpful guys for any tips and advice to make the job go well. 

Should I lay a couple of rows first and leave that to set before I continue ?
Do you find it easier to work towards yourself or away ?
How do you straighten any bowed boards, or cant you ?
What size notch do you find best ?
Anything else you can think of would be really appreciated.

Thanks in advance fellas.

Nick


----------



## redwing510 (Jan 28, 2006)

I agree with Leo G., I too have used this OSB product on top of the plastic base. It came in two foot squares with tounge and groove sides. Its a little pricy but works great.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Nick I find it easier to dri fit your first three or four rows an then glue them and let sit for about 45 min. Then glue in three foot increments or if you have a helper have them keep glueing ahead of you far enough for you to feel comfortable "stepping" the boards in, you don't want to have to stretch too far. Don't use overly warped boards if you can help it but if you need to, use straps to pull them in tight. As far as trowel notch goes just follow the manufacturers recs. on the side of the bucket.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

The way you do it is to chalk a line and then shoot a straightedge to it. Then install against/ clamp to said straightedge. You can drill and drive the straightedge or use cut nails or whatever turns your crank. Plywood is the best straightedge material in my book. I suppose you could get by with a piece of regular lumber, but plywood is harder which means your first course will stay true as you pound the rest of the floor toward it.

I do this stuff for a living. Trust me. I have done it every other way.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Always more than one way to skin a cat I suppose..... everybody always thinks their way is the only way. Pick one you feel more comfortable with and go with it, after a couple of jobs you will find out what works best for YOU. I do this stuff for a living too..... several hundred thousand feet by now I'm sure.


----------



## Nick H (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks for your help guys it really is appreciated. I've pretty much got it figured out now but its very useful to get input from the experts and learn from your mistakes and not mine ! 

Thanks guys 

Nick


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

Precision Floors, with all due respect, the method you describe would be a horrible way to attempt to glue 3/4x5 product. It just doesn't work. 3/8 engineered would be fine, but not 3/4 solid plank.


----------



## Nick H (Nov 13, 2005)

I've just got back from a visit to the HO and he's got the planks. The are now 3" wide and seem to be mostly around 2' long, a few longer a few shorter.
Dont know if this affects the laying.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

My bad, I lost sight of the fact it was 3/4 we're talking about. (so used to talking about thin engineered in context of glue down) You are absolutely correct ccoffer, that pretty much is the only way to do it without ALOT of fighting it.


----------



## Nick H (Nov 13, 2005)

Just like to thank you guys for your advice on this one. I laid the floor last week and it went great, used a product called Uzin MK73, very easy to use and made the job a breeze. I fixed a long straight edge and then worked off of that, the glue made the job so easy it really seemed to pull the planks in and as I progressed across the floor I just kept knocking the boards in tight and any small gaps caused by slightly bent planks seemed to close up no problem. All in all I was pleasently surprised at how straightforward it was. Thanks for giving me the confidence to take it on.
Nick.


----------



## walton02 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi,

Each layer of wood is placed within an arrangement of cross-grain structure. Then these layers are joined together in conditions of extreme heat and pressure. Thus, Engineered Oak Flooring is unlikely to be affected by changes in conditions of humidity. Another advantage is that it can be installed within all levels in a house, but only so with the help of proper rules of procedure and application.


----------



## Ms. Fix-It (Feb 16, 2009)

I've glued vinyl sheet flooring upside down and wrapped it up the side of the shoe studs as a moisture barrier on grade concrete before installing hardwood. Much more time-consuming, but I've never had any buckling or cupping on any of them.


----------



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

You guys realize your replying to a 3 year old thread right?


----------



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

Your lucky, vinyl will fail, especially glued upside down, over a wet slab


----------

